# Some information about this forum...



## Chase (Apr 8, 2003)

Please use this forum to show your best photos and explain how you managed to get the results. 

The idea of this forum is to show an example of a photo and explain to others how they can get similar results. Examples may be night time shots, motion/stop motion, visual effects and so on!

Please make sure you post as much information regarding the photo as possible...including things like film type, shutter speed, f-stop, and any other helpful information. 

I believe with the help of all of you, this section can be an excellent resource for people of all abilities to improve their pictures!

Note: to insert images, please start a new post or reply and use the Img button on the edit screen. This will allow you to choose the location of your photo (must currently be on another web site) to include with your post.

Who will be the first to post their work!?  8)


----------



## crystalview (Sep 5, 2003)

As you can see I'm new...but I noticed that you have to upload the photo from another website?  Will we be able to upload from our own files on our computers soon?  I have photos on a site, but they are copyrighted and require permission to take away from the site.  Just a hassle...Any info would be good.


----------



## Chase (Sep 5, 2003)

Unfortunately, I don't believe we are going to be offering the ability to upload files directly to this forum due to bandwidth limitations. The bandwidth associated with hosting photo galleries for hundreds of people (possibly thousands as the site grows) would just be too costly.

There are, however, many good sites that allow free hosting of photos that you may be interested in. In the Photo Gallery forum, you should see a post at the top that contains suggestions for such sites.

Hopefully this helps!

Chase


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jun 21, 2004)

Can I do a [req] here or should I ask in the general section?


----------



## Chase (Jun 21, 2004)

Go for it   8)


----------



## marla468 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am new to this forum, how do I see the photos that are posted? sorry, can't seem to find the link!


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a thread from 2004.


----------

